# DIY Livery in Wimborne, Dorset



## Hot_Toddy7 (16 August 2013)

I have one space for a DIY livery at my yard (can assist, and happy to share duties etc). To share with my 2 TB's. Large stable (can provide bedding free of cost), feed/hay store & tackroom. Have a total of 5 acres (split across 2 fields). Direct access to Holt Heath, arenas available to hire nearby. Looking for something that is a fairly good doer as grazing is restricted over winter. Owners live on site, and I'm the only other livery! £25 per week, available now. Please feel free to pm me with any other questions. Ta


----------



## Olivia. (14 October 2013)

Hey,
Do you have any spaces at the moment? 

Thanks


----------

